# Marshall or Line 6



## rchrd_le (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm looking to get a combo amp that can play over drums and possibly live. I did a little bit of research and I shouldn't need anything over 30W, but I'm not sure.

I'm looking at a Line 6 IV Spider 30W, tons of effects and have played it before, but never cranked it up. Going $189, not bad, but I'm poor.

On craigslist, there's a Marshall Valvestate Model 8040 that's pushing 40W, I'm assuming it would be louder, but not by much. Going for $100 flat.

The pedal I like is the Ibanez Smahbox s7 overdrive. Not the best pedal, but I love it ok?

So any suggestions? The Line 6 has a ton of effects, but I don't care too much about it. I just want a beefy crisp sound and able to play loud.


----------



## UncurableZero (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't count on a 30 watt SS amp to compete with drums in a band environment if you want/need a clean channel, especially with a hard-hitting drummer. As you crank the amp the power amp would start distorting too resulting in buzzing, fizz and overall a very unpleasant sound.
I would look around for better deals on craigslist and guitar center's second hand section.
People on SSO have scored Randall RG 100 watt heads for 100-150, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Keep looking around. You can probably find something like an old Peavey or Yamaha 80w+ combo amp in your price range.


----------



## swedishfish (Oct 14, 2013)

You could probably get a 75 watt Vypyr for around that. It'll keep up well and you can get some really good tones from it.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah with Marshall or Line 6 you can't go right. (Yeah I said it).

But really, like everyone is saying, check craigslist, for that kind of money, you'd be better off finding some sort of sweet deal, and people are prone to sell for less if you have cash in their face. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 14, 2013)

I love Marshall amps, but the Valvestate won't get you that Marshall tone.

Peavey or Yamaha make some decent sounding solid state combos that get plenty loud and can be found in your price range. To me Line 6 has too many unusable settings to be worth the trouble trying to dial in, especially for a solid state. A used Roland cube of 40-80 watts would be something to be on the lookout for as well.


----------



## rchrd_le (Oct 15, 2013)

I'l keep looking around. I've tried out the Line 6 and I think it's pretty decent in the full crisp sound that I want, but Peaveys do blow them out of the water.

It's pretty hard to find an 80W for around $200.

And another question here, not to sound like a dumbass. Can a cab speaker (specifically a Peavey) be used as part of a PA system or to port sound from a guitar program. I sold my previous 200W Raven and really regret it, so now I have Guitar Rig 5.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 15, 2013)

If you browse Guitar Center's used amp section, you can find a couple of good amps around the $150 mark.
In Store USED FENDER FM212DSP GUITAR COMBO AMP | GuitarCenter
In Store USED RANDALL RG75 | GuitarCenter
In Store USED MARSHALL MG250 DFX WFOOTSWITCH | GuitarCenter

EDIT: you can order them through the webpage to your house or you can go to the nearest GC (I'm pretty sure there's one in Omaha, lol) and order them straight to the store. And i THINK if you order shipped to the store is free shipping, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> I love Marshall amps, but the Valvestate won't get you that Marshall tone.



Depends which one you're talking about. The Valvestate gen 1 and gen 2 kick a lot of ass for how much they go for, and can handle hard rock and metal no problem. But I'd go for one of the 80w or 100w combo or head version instead.

The AVTs are pretty terrible, though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 15, 2013)

30-45 watts is just not going to cut it. I had a guitarist that had a 75 watt vypyr combo and he was STILL having trouble cutting through the mix.

I'd recommend being patient and wait for a Peavey Ultra+ 120 half stack to pop up on craigslist. They always do and you'll get fantastic tone for about $300.


----------



## rchrd_le (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried out this Line 6 Spider II 150W at a local pawn shop the other day and it actually sound really decent with my pedal.

It has 2x12 celestion speakers, 2-channel, and 4 savable effect slots. Going for $130. Gonna try and talk him down though, but I think its a keeper!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 16, 2013)

It depends on the band as far as 30 watts- I've actually used a spider III 30 for practice a few times and it hung nicely in a four piece.

Still, for $200 you can easily find a Spider VI 75 or 150 on guitar center used. 

Check out a peavey bandit (80W i believe) For $100 used - killer distortion on those amps and will hang with band easily, can add a cabinet later too.

Or for $200 you may be able to find a valve king combo used - great price for a tube amp combo - more than enough power

EDIT: that spider 150 should do the trick too! enjoy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

+1 on the Spider, or if you can get really lucky, find a Peavey Stereo Chorus. They usually go for under $200. They have the Bandit preamp, but with a stereo power amp that I THINK pushes 130W per side.


----------

